# FR: depuis <durée>/<heure> + présent / passé composé



## SJL

Bonjour à tous 

Il y a deux questions qui m'embêtent depuis une semaine  :

1. Je voudrais savoir s'il y a une nuance entre ces deux phrases suivantes ? 
    ''Il est parti depuis une semaine.'' 
    ''Il est parti il y a une semaine.''  

2. Est-ce qu'on peut dire ''J'ai commencé à apprendre le français depuis deux ans.'' et pourquoi ?

Je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## sebweb2

Bonjour SJL,

Personnellement je ne vois aucune différence entre les deux premières phrases. Peut-être juste une légère nuance ceci dit ; la première phrase (depuis) accentuant légèrement la durée (une action/ un état qui dure) alors que la seconde (il y a) est un point de départ dans le passé. Mais dans ce contexte ça ne change en aucun cas le sens.

Pour ce qui est de la seconde question, on dirait "J'ai commencé à apprendre le français il y a deux ans" ; l'utilisation de "depuis" ne se ferait qu'en utilisant le présent, dans ce contexte précis : "J'apprends le français depuis deux ans". Je ne saurais pas expliquer exactement pourquoi  (peut-être parce que "depuis" est utilisé pour exprimer une action qui dure dans le temps, qui a commencé dans le passé mais n'est toujours pas finie dans le présent ?)


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

I think both_ Il est parti depuis..._ and _Il est parti il y a..._ are correct because of the verb _partir_, which must be conjugated with the auxiliary _être_, and which therefore can mean two different things.

_ Il est parti_ can either be:


Present tense + past participle used as an adjective :_ He is gone, he is away._ 
Passé Composé tense (auxiliary _être _+ past participle) : _He has gone, he went away._ 

Consequently,_ Il est parti depuis une semaine_ (_He has been away for a week_) and_ Il est parti il y a une semaine _(_He went away a week ago, he left a week ago_) are both correct.

So, as you can see, the sentence with _depuis _isn't really used with the _Passé Composé_ tense. It's merely the Present tense (_il est_...) + a past participle used as an adjective (..._parti_). Keep in mind that you cannot use the _Passé Composé_ tense with the word _depuis _in an affirmative sentence.

_.....J'ai fait ça depuis 3 jours 
.....Je fais ça depuis 3 jours _

You can use the Passé Composé tense with _depuis _in a *negative *sentence though.

_.....Je n'ai pas mangé depuis 3 jours _
_.....Je ne mange pas depuis 3 jours _ (it's correct, but it doesn't sound as common as _Je n'ai pas mangé_. It seems to imply that it's intentional. Maybe you've gone on a hunger strike, or maybe you're on a strict diet!)


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je trouve ce fil très utile, surtout l'explication d'Oddmania, mais j'ai lu des phrases affirmatives oú depuis est employé avec le passé composé, dont 
celle-ci : « Depuis deux ans, les grands industriels du tabac entrepris de racheter des fabricants de cigarettes électroniques pour pallier l'érosion de leurs ventes. » J'aurais écrit : « Ça fait deux ans que...entreprennent de racheter...»


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour, 

Cet usage de "depuis " est assez courant, mais il me semble aussi fautif. 
Avec le passé composé : Voici deux ans / il y a deux ans, les industriels ont entrepris..
Avec le présent : Depuis deux ans, les industriels entreprennent de ...


----------



## Oddmania

Salut Charlie,

En effet, c'est extrêmement courant de trouver _Depuis _+ Passé Composé, notamment dans des articles de presse.

.....*Exemple :* _Depuis 3 ans, les prix n'*ont cessé *d'augmenter. Depuis 2008, l'Europe* a fait* des efforts pour_... etc...

Je vois 2 explications possibles à cela :

*1.* L'auteur utilise le Passé Composé pour exprimer le fait que l'action n'est pas continue. 

....._Depuis 2008, les prix augmentent_ → chaque année, les prix ont augmenté.
....._Depuis 2008, les prix ont augmenté_ → les prix ont augmenté entre 2008 et 2014 (mais ils ont peut-être baissé entre 2010 et 2012, par exemple).

*2.* C'est une erreur involontaire. Quand je commence une phrase affirmative avec _depuis _en français, j'utilise automatiquement le présent, parce que je pense à l'anglais (l'apprentissage de l'anglais a grandement amélioré mon niveau de français : j'ai appris qu'il faut utiliser le Present Perfect avec _since _en anglais, et le présent avec _depuis _en français). Cela dit, beaucoup de personnes n'y pensent pas. Ils écrivent ce qui sonnent bien à leurs oreilles, sans penser à la grammaire.


----------



## dragsterwave

Bonjour,

Dans ce contexte, mettrait-on le présent ou le passé composé- 

'Depuis le divorce de mes parents, je ne reçois aucune aide financière'
'depuis le divorce de mes parents, je n'ai reçu.....' 

Le présent plutôt?

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Après _depuis_ suivi d'une *durée*, le passé composé est inapproprié. Mais lorsque cette préposition est suivie d'un *point de départ* comme dans votre exemple, les deux temps sont possibles selon que l'on envisage que cela continue ou non maintenant.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je reviens à ce vieux fil avec un autre exemple tiré, si je ne m'abuse, de la même revue : « Un sondage...montre toutefois que 61% des Québécois considèrent que le NPD [Nouveau Parti Démocratieque] a fait un "très bon" ou un "plutôt bon" travail depuis quatre ans ». Selon vous, le présent ne serait-il pas plus approprié ? Ou voyez-vous une nuance ?


----------



## Michelvar

J'aurais tendence à employer "a fait" pour indiquer que les actions entreprises sont terminées, et "fait" pour indiquer que c'est encore en cours, qu'il reste du travail.

Mais mis à part cette nuance, les deux sont assez interchangeables.


----------



## ForeverHis

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai lu ceci : "Il a pris un bain depuis presque 2 heures." J'ai du mal à comprendre l'usage de _depuis _dans cette phrase. On m'a dit qu'il y a deux significations possibles : 

1. "Il a pris un bain pendant presque 2 heures." (Moi, je n'utiliserais pas _depuis_ dans ce cas.)
2. Il est entré dans la baignoire vers 2 heures (de l'après-midi ou du matin, on ne sait pas) mais il n'y est plus. 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour,

Vous avez parfaitement raison. _Il a pris un bain depuis presque 2 heures_ ne peut guère avoir le premier sens. Il faudrait en effet dire *pendant*, ou mieux *durant*, mais pas _depuis_. Ou alors, il est encore dans son bain, auquel cas on emploie bien _depuis_, mais au *présent* : _Il *prend* son bain depuis 2 heures_. Dans ce cas, on ne peut pas savoir si _2 heures_ est une heure ou une durée.

Cela dit, la phrase est un peu étrange pour le second sens, notamment parce qu'on donne uniquement le point de départ, mais pas le point d'achèvement.


----------



## ForeverHis

Merci Maître Capello. Je trouve aussi la deuxième tournure un peu étrange. Maintenant, comment la traduire ?  "He took a bath just before 2 o'clock."  C'est correct ?


----------



## k@t

Bonjour, 

Si *2 heures* indique une heure (H) et non une durée (D), *depuis* et *presque* me paraissent difficilement conciliables.
En l’occurrence,* presque* implique que le _X_ qui suit n’est pas encore atteint.
Or ici, le _X_ (2 heures) est non seulement atteint, mais dépassé.

En revanche, *presque* fonctionne avec une durée :
> _Il a pris son bain depuis presque 2 heures._ (D)

Avec une heure, ça fonctionne avec par exemple *environ* (qui convient également pour une durée).
> _Il a pris son bain depuis environ 2 heures._ (H)
> _Il a pris son bain depuis environ 2 heures._ (D)


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> Si *2 heures* indique une heure (H) et non une durée (D), *depuis* et *presque* me paraissent difficilement conciliables.


Ce n'est certes pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément, mais je n'y vois rien d'inconciliable. C'est simplement le mélange des deux premières phrases ci-après :

_Il était presque 2 heures._
_Il a pris son bain *depuis/*_*à partir de*_ ce moment-là._


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> Ce n'est certes pas quelque chose que je dirais spontanément, mais je n'y vois rien d'inconciliable.


_Il a pris son bain depuis pas encore midi_  (je mets _midi_ qui a l'avantage de ne pas avoir d'homonyme de durée.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous avez ajouté une négation, ce qui change la donne, car un point de départ s'accommode mal d'une négation qui est par trop vague. Sans négation, je n'aurais rien contre :

_Il était presque midi. → Il a pris son bain depuis presque midi._


----------



## k@t

Dans *Il est presque midi* au moment où l’on parle, midi n’est pas encore atteint, le moment de l’énonciation est antérieur à midi ; avec *depuis* ce moment est par définition postérieur. Par conséquent au moment de l’énonciation, *midi* est forcément non seulement atteint, mais même dépassé. Dès lors, je vois difficilement comment les deux notions *depuis* et *presque + heure* peuvent être compatibles.
Les deux sont compatibles pour l’expression d’une durée, cela signifie que la durée n’est pas encore atteinte au moment où l’on parle, ce qui est parfaitement possible.

*Environ* ne portant pas ce sens de _pas encore atteint_, et marquant seulement l’approximation, le _autour de_, il peut être associé à depuis + heure.


----------



## Nicomon

Comme mes recherches de contexte n'ont rien donné,  je serais curieuse de savoir où ForeverHis a lu : _ 
- Il a pris un bain depuis presque deux heures..._

Sans plus de contexte, et à tort ou à raison,  j'ai compris de cette phrase bancale  :
_Il y a presque deux heures qu'il a pris un bain =_ (à peu près) : _ He took a bath almost / nearly two hours ago. _

Même si le 2 est écrit en chiffre, je lis « _presque 2 heures_ »  comme une durée et non  (par exemple)  :  _1 h 50   _=  _un peu avant 2 h = "just before 2 o'clock."_.

Mais ce pourrait être aussi une (très mauvaise) traduction automatique de :_ He's been taking a bath for almost two hours._


----------



## ForeverHis

Pas de contexte. Un de mes correspondants français apprend l'anglais et cette phrase vient d'un exercice sur l'emploi _de for_ et _during_. C'est bizarre comme exemple, quand même. Merci à tous.


----------



## Nicomon

@ FH :  Je ne suis toujours pas convaincue que _presque 2 heures = just before 2 o'clock.   _

En particulier si l'exercice est sur l'emploi de _for_ et _during.   _Je continue de penser qu'il est question de durée.
L'exemple est bizarre, en effet, et je n'écarterais pas l'idée - comme je l'ai écrit au post 19 - d'une mauvaise traduction automatique de l'anglais au français.


----------



## ForeverHis

Nicomon, I do agree; that sentence is a poor example of the usage of "for", but I think that's the answer they were after.


----------

